# Acer Aspire One D255 upgrade ram?



## KillerBunnys122

Hey OCN!

I recently bought a Acer Aspire One D255 and it is in dire need of more ram.

1GB doesn't seem to cut it for anything now days, doing average things uses about 600MB and I don't want to talk about how laggy it gets in Minecraft after a 20 second play.

So I just wanted to ask, what ram would I have to get? This thing takes has 1GB DDR2 PC-6400 800MHz so I assume I should get the same but 2GB?

Netbooks hardware:
CPU: Intel Atom N450 (1.66GHz, 512KB cache)
RAM: 1GB DDR2 PC-6400
Don't think I need to point out HDD and Battery.

EDIT: Cut out all the stuff I now know.


You Tube





Here is a tutorial I just found, its not the exact same model but its very close and thankfully the ram isn't as stuffy to replace as it is with older Aspire one models.


----------



## enternewid

Ok, I have a Aspire AOD255-1802 with N550 cpu 1 GB DDR3 pc8500 memory

There are only 4 screws under the keyboard to remove. All marked "door".

I had to use an exacto knife to lift the edge of the keyboard while pushing in the tabs as it is a very tight fit. The top left most retainer doesnt push in, so becareful not to bend your keyboard.
When releasing the first top right tab also pop loose the middle tab on the right side of the keyboard.

Also I had 6 - 2GB DDR3 PC8500 sodimms from different makers and none of them worked.
(they were all good and tested ok in regular laptops.)

I think the problem is that the Aspire uses 1.5 Volt memory and the ones I had were probably 1.8V. Max memory for this unit is 2GB and has only 1 slot.

Anyway I have ordered new 2GB memory from Crucial for about $25.00.

http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=Aspire%20One%20D255%20%28Intel%20Atom%20N550%29%20DDR3

Hope this helps someone.

P.S. I installed the Crucial memory and it worked great! Upped my Windows score from 2.0 to 2.9. Mostly graphics performance.


----------



## netconnect

Hello,

I have read above instructions and the videos and mostly it is talking about upgrading the DDR2 Ram and in that case they are talking about little outdated Acer One D255 as well. For the new Acer One D255e version which i bought from here
The model no. AOD255138Qcc and part no. LU.SDP08.018 and other specs are updated in the above link.
Please let me know if the instructions are same or i should do something more.. atleast the placement of screws, no. of screws and the Ram differ


----------



## Kaveman777

I bought an Acer Aspire One D255E in Feb 2011. So its a fairly new model in comparison and its been improved upon as far as ease of upgrade (you would think). Really the only thing you have to do to access the HDD or the RAM is pry the cover off of the bottom of the netbook. Its actually very simple in the way that there are no screws to remove and lose, and you don't have to pry out the keyboard while potentially damaging that in the process. Its just a piece of plastic that you can remove as long as you are careful and work slowly. Once removed the first time its much easier after that. So anyways, I have two of these Netbooks, one for the wife and I decided to upgrade RAM on both to 2GB. While searching for compatibility on the net (I do a lot of research before I buy stuff) I found that most vendors had specified 2GB PC3 204 PIN 8500 (1066). Even the Acer Tech Support said this was what I had in my netbook. I ordered it and it was wrong of course. I was skeptical about putting it in when I took out the original RAM because it said 1GB PC3 10600(1333) on it and that obviously was not what I had purchased. So I purchased the DDR3 10600(1333) which also did not work so I emailed Acer tech support and they insisted over and over that what I had in my system was PC3 8500 and I kept telling them no its not, its PC3 10600. Then finally after several emails and some foul words with them, they said oh the RAM in your system is 1GB PC3 DDR3 10600(1333) 204 Pin. Since I basically told them that and they were repeating my answers, I realized that was a dead end. So now I have 2 sets of RAM that I purchased and I am still not upgraded. I also tried all the bios upgrades that Acer had up to v3.15 and none of this worked. Ideas anyone?


----------



## Amdkillsintel

I have an Acer Aspire One D255 and used the Cruical site for the ram. Worked great, accessing the internals of the unit is the tricky part.


----------



## ohgawd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaveman777;13665438*
> I bought an Acer Aspire One D255E in Feb 2011. So its a fairly new model in comparison and its been improved upon as far as ease of upgrade (you would think). Really the only thing you have to do to access the HDD or the RAM is pry the cover off of the bottom of the netbook . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . So now I have 2 sets of RAM that I purchased and I am still not upgraded. I also tried all the bios upgrades that Acer had up to v3.15 and none of this worked. Ideas anyone?


I also ordered one to spec (DDR2-1066) and it didn't work. When I opened my D255 (with N550 processor) the memory was DDR3-1333 1.5V. I see a lot of the memory around is 1.8V, perhaps your 2 sets are 1.8V and the ACER wants 1.5V

I'll post back after my 2GB DDR3-1333 1.5V arrives - hopefully with a *Success* message


----------



## The Grateful Un

Bought 2GB of memory from Crucial. This worked perfectly

2GB 204-PIN DDR3 256MX64 SODIMM PC3-8500 CL7
Upgrade for a Acer Aspire One D2


----------

